# Bicentennial Quarter (any value?)



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My son has this one. The D is filled in. The word "in" is close together. Possibly some errors that give it any value? Just curious.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

How would those errors have been created? Here's a guide that lists values for error coins from the U.S., but I'm not sure what could have caused the letters of the coin to be changed like that.

https://coinsite.com/us-error-coin-values/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Phids said:


> How would those errors have been created? Here's a guide that lists values for error coins from the U.S., but I'm not sure what could have caused the letters of the coin to be changed like that.
> 
> https://coinsite.com/us-error-coin-values/


No idea. Browsing a couple forums and those came up along with more of the link you posted. That was helpful though. Thanks 👍


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Filled D error. Not sure if this is even a thing.
https://www.phoenixxexchange.com/1976-Denver-Filled-D-Mint-Error-Bicentennial-Quarter_p_1453.html


----------

